# Back to start; learning some basics :)



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Well now, I'm getting serious. Want to learn basic ground tricks, get decent at jumping and most of all, good at switch. There's half a world of snowboarding I yet have no clue/skillz and I'm sure, it'll help to get better at body coordination n help to become better n more confident at riding BC... soooo it's abt time . 

Day 1; Step 1: learn to ride duck. 
K, this was kind of a surprise... yesterday, I set the most suitable board I have in the quiver - Ride Farah 153, mid-stiff directional camrock - up with duck angles 15/-9, and was taken aback that it was kind of a non brainer to ride with these angles. Riding steeps, moguls, carves, shooting down outruns... the angle change didn't bother. Of course, I tend to turn the shoulders forward sometimes, and don't have the finetuning-miniadjustment feeling in the hind leg yet with the new open hip position, but I'm truly surprised how comfy n natural it felt, not hindering at all. Well then: check! :jumping1:

Step 2: learn to ride switch
Oh my... tried some turns with the new angles set up on the most suitable red run I found (them blues are low on the mtn = brown n grass a.t.m.), so no mellow wide run available... and hardly managed to do J turns. Funny, how a run, which seems pretty flat n easy if riding regular suddenly seems toooo steep when turning the board . Been afraid of turning into the blind, overrotating, overcompensating, ruddering, hanging in the backseat... all the nice mistakes a noob does :laugh:. And the run was heavily chopped and crowded, I've been a living obstacle, so I skipped further attempts...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Still step 2...
Now, today it was pouring rain n flat light, so a perfect day to practice as hardly anybody else was sick enough to hit the mtn. I set the Farah up goofy (I'm regular) with 12/-9 (is it 12/-9 or 9/-12 then? actually 12 at the normal hind foot... uhm... but the foot that's front when a regular is riding switch on a goofy set up... :dizzy, to make it further optimal to ride switch, and went straight ahead to the bunny hill tow rope :facepalm3::embarrased1:









The first runs were screwed again but tried to remember all the things I usually recommend to beginners. Been using the outstretched arms to align the body, been repeting my "trust the board, it _will_ turn, don't screw it, let it do it's job, just mildly engage the edge, weight on front" mantra. 

The first runs, the front foot was just dull, overstrained with his new job as leading foot, the back foot refused to resign from his usual dominance... haha, it was so funny to observe the fight between the mind and the muscle memory :laugh: but after some runs, it kind of clicked, and the fron foot started to accept his new job. Yay, been linking turns on the bunny hill! (Hahaha, isn't it funny how small wins can become big fun?) 

So I went back to that red run I failed to master yesterday and see... it worked! Haha, even left a nice defined trench two times (lucky punches! I've yet no clue abt how to get a proper carve working out, and I'm sure this will take a looooong time, but now I guess I understand how those posts of noobs develop who claim to be carving down the mtn at day two ). 

Anyway... so far so good, I'm doing skidded S turns in heavy wet chop on a red. Would have loved to practice more but the lifts closed. Tomorrow I'll be off splitting... so gonna have to wait at least a week to proceed. 

Really had fun today and was super stoked abt finally making (micro steps) progress! :jumping1:

Now the next steps will be to get decently confident switch, gonna try one footed (first need to get a huge stomp pad as the Farah has a killer slippery top sheet, I'm not eager to break my neck lol), and then I'll book a freestyle basics lesson. Till then, the ballerina board will have arrived (ended up with a Volkl Savvy rocker 146 - hahaha, I'll first hate that thing, I'm sure, but will learn to love it )


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

This is cool to read neni. The only thing I'm thinking about is that perhaps you should go symmetrical duck?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hahaha your riding switch is exactly what happens to me.

When im helping someone i sometimes lose my patience... bend knees, lead with fwd foot, don't lean back.... how can you NOT do it?!

Then i try switch.. hahaha

Anyways... cool that you're trying what some of "the others" do. Best of luck!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> The only thing I'm thinking about is that perhaps you should go symmetrical duck?


Thanks, I can try that if it's an advantage. Seems as for riding regular, it doesn't matter too much anyway (been riding some runs also regular with this goofy set up, so with the nose first and having the lower angle at the leading foot, which seems a weird way to ride, but it worked surprisingly well) so I guess, as everything is new anyway right now, you can throw in whatever angle would be preferrable right now. I'm kind of like an unwritten page


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

learning to ride switch takes about as long as learning i general it seems. for me, it's surprising how little your forward-riding skills can help, haha


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> learning to ride switch takes about as long as learning i general it seems. for me, it's surprising how little your forward-riding skills can help, haha


How good are you with scoring handball goals left handed?  it's something you just have to exercise. I haven't exercised riding backwards, ever. It's completely new.

But oh yes, it surprised me as well. I've honestly been thinking that it would be peanuts - just turn n ride - before I tried. But... ever tried to mount a saddle from the right? I can mount a huge horse with short jumping stirrups from the left half asleep with a hangover... but from the right? No chance. It's a different leg, a different movement, it's not in the muscle memory... or I'm simply a slow learner .

Where the fwd skills helped I think was with "rescuing": I didn't scorpoin from catching edges, which I kind of expected in these early attempts. When I "felt" the edge was about to catch, I could avoid by hop n engage properly.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Hahaha your riding switch is exactly what happens to me.
> 
> When im helping someone i sometimes lose my patience... bend knees, lead with fwd foot, don't lean back.... how can you NOT do it?!
> 
> Then i try switch.. hahaha


 glad to hear I'm not the only one! Been laughing abt myself a lot... how can you be _so_ clumsy?!? :facepalm3: :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

CassMT said:


> learning to ride switch takes about as long as learning i general it seems. for me, it's surprising how little your forward-riding skills can help, haha


holyhell, this is why i hate typing and words... post should have read follows, with a completely different meaning:

learning to ride switch takes about as long as learning i general it seems. for me, it's surprising how little my (or "one's", as a general statement) forward-riding skills can help, haha

my own forward and switch stance look nothing alike, no hinderance, that's just how it turned out


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Consider practicing on runs a little steeper. Going really slow learning switch makes it a bit more challenging than riding a run that will help propel your turns. Imo.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Riding switch does bring out the noob in you lol! but it is fun to learn and gratifying once you get better at it. On my case, i've gotten better with it at which i started late last season to now and have more confident with it with moderate speed. As i mentioned on the other thread that i switch my angles to positive and rode with it a couple of days ago. I had to ride switch a bit when i got in some tight spots in the trees and sure felt weird with those angles. Well as you said neni, just keep at it. Btw, just an observation on your pic,you said your binding angle on your Farrah is 12/-9? it looks more like 3/-3 or something but it could be just i'm looking at it with pain meds in me:hairy: sorry... anyhow, keep up with your goals:happy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> holyhell, this is why i hate typing and words... post should have read follows, with a completely different meaning


Lol. I got it. But even if you _would_ had meant in the other way I wouldn't have been offended cos I've really been thinking it would be easier myself. My answer shouldn't have come accross self defending but rather as further examples how mind vs muscle memory can trick you.

Oh... I _really_ hope it won't take me as long to get good at switch as it took for regular... then I'm screwed, cos it took me ages to get decent regular.

Yeah... I know a bunch of guys who ride comfortly switch with +/+ angles as you do... it's perfectly doable. Some of them guys haven't used switch for years, but when I was asking them if they can, they just turned and did. Seems like riding a bicycle... once you have it in the muscle memory, it's there, even after years.

This should serve as encouragement to all beginners to start early with it! It's kind of unnerving to have to stay on a bunny hill in pouring rain to catch up that omission of the early days as I wouldn't do this on days with good conditions .


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Consider practicing on runs a little steeper. Going really slow learning switch makes it a bit more challenging than riding a run that will help propel your turns. Imo.


Yeah, that's right. I will, but can't right now as the blues look like that... it's too warm again, raining all day, the snow is fading fast at the lower expositions where them blues are located 











t21 said:


> Well as you said neni, just keep at it. Btw, just an observation on your pic,you said your binding angle on your Farrah is 12/-9? it looks more like 3/-3 or something


I will! It's so much fun to learn something new.
You're right, they really look flatter in the pic, tho I'm positive to have set them 9 n 12 :chin: well... them Fame binding plates have quite some room to move as long as the screws aren't fastened tight, they may have slipped. Gonna check next time.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I started with switch just this season. It's hard. But honestly, I kind of like it. It's making me remember how it felt getting addicted to snowboarding in the first place. 

I set my bindings 15/-15. I've been trying to work on engaging my front foot and making the rear follow, just like in the beginning. Eventually I want to ride goofy just as well as I can regular, though that's not saying too much. :hairy:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I rode switch an hour straight. It does feel very awkward but once you get the feel of it it's not that hard.
I tend to spend half time riding switch.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

When I am riding switch on steeper runs I find the hardest part is not to revert, so I have to force myself to stay switch. You will have it in no time Neni, I always try to do at least one of my first two runs of the day switch, any time I am on easier terrain I just swap to switch because why not. Overtime it starts to feel less awkward.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

You seem to be a pretty competent rider in ur forward stance, why not just decrease your angels a bit and not stray too far from your comfort zone?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> ….why not just decrease your angels a bit and not stray too far from your comfort zone?


I do not mean or intend this to sound argumentative. What I believe the salient point that neni is excited about and trying to communicate here, Is that unlike with her past attempts at riding duck,..? _This_ time it did not feel as though it _was_ much,.. if any of a departure from her comfort zone. 

I recall she is also interested in trying to get into a few more "flatland" type tricks and riding as well as doing more switch riding. (_..I don't know how much in the way of butters, presses & spins are possible riding +/+ angles?_) Also,.. Personally, I can't imagine ever being able to ride switch _at all_ with forward angles and needing to look backwards over one's shoulders!! 

Kudo's to ya neni either way!  LoL


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Neni...thanks. You inspired me to do much riding switch today. I can nail the bunny hill switch but blues and moguls not so much. The most difficult thing was my neck....twisting it around and it getting tired.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> You seem to be a pretty competent rider in ur forward stance, why not just decrease your angels a bit and not stray too far from your comfort zone?


Yeah... chomps as Chomps mentioned... found out that duck really isn't a problem at all on the narrow suitable sized Farah, it just was on the big wide mens board. It's not just the switch thing I want to learn (tho, later on, I gonna try to exercise switch also with my usual angles); it's just sort of a preparation to pick up butters/presses/180, which, with my low talent level for body coordination, will be easier with a more suitable stance, I hope, lol.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Neni...thanks. You inspired me to do much riding switch today. I can nail the bunny hill switch but blues and moguls not so much. The most difficult thing was my neck....twisting it around and it getting tired.


Very cool! Haha, that's the great thing abt this forum... share stoke, and get inspired by others - I, for my part, found tons of inspiration reading this board. Glad I could serve as well :happy:.

Oh and yes, I've been recognizing the neck tiring as well from looking in the opposite direction riding switch. I also noticed that I had to adjust my viewing technique in general - also riding in the regular direction - with these duck angles cos looking back wasn't possible over the front shoulder anymore; I kind of have a big blind spot along the backside edge now which wasn't the case with fwd angles . That's something I'll consider next time I pass a duck snowboarder...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

KansasNoob said:


> I started with switch just this season. It's hard. But honestly, I kind of like it. It's making me remember how it felt getting addicted to snowboarding in the first place.


Yeah, had that same experience. I first thougth it'd be weird to stay at the bunny hill in the middle of the 3y/o kids, but then being there, I just had fun, been laughing abt my fails and laughing even more when something worked. Who cares what others think. I'm a noob, so what? :laugh:




speedjason said:


> I tend to spend half time riding switch.





cav0011 said:


> I always try to do at least one of my first two runs of the day switch, any time I am on easier terrain I just swap to switch because why not. Overtime it starts to feel less awkward.


Gonna "write this behind my ears" to do the same once it has set and I'm able to transfer it also to the fwd angle boards. Maybe not half the time, but rather like Cav. Right now, I intend to dedicate the entire "crap weather crap snow crap resort" days to this project. So far, I've invested 3hrs of a rain day and it was well worth it, especially since I wouldn't have went to the mtn at all in these horrible conditions. Usually, it's waking up, check the weather, oh, flat light, fog, rain, crap groomers: stay in bed (as one can't reasonalby ride anyway). Now it was: crap conditions? Fine. Gonna hit the bunny hill then


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Yeah, had that same experience. I first thougth it'd be weird to stay at the bunny hill in the middle of the 3y/o kids, but then being there, I just had fun, been laughing abt my fails and laughing even more when something worked. Who cares what others think. I'm a noob, so what? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just grab a season pass and tell yourself to use the crap out of it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*stance is off - setting up twin*

Hmmmm... the twin has arrived. 
Reference stance is too narrow, would need to move one insert on one side to get my preferred width. Appologize for asking such a noob question... :embarrased1: I'd know the answer for a directional camber oriented board riding fwd, but with this one, new duck stances, board unfamiliar tiny and rocker, I doupt that I'd can go with "check n feel" cos it'll feel odd anyway . 

Sooo... how to set up a twin with symmetrical duck if inserts ain't centered width preferred stance width?
- go one back with the hind leg?
- one fwd with front leg? (Intuitively I'd do that cos usually I'd go one back with the hind leg... and for switch this will be my back leg... but dunno if this plays a role at all on this board)
- move both and be bit wider than usual but keep it centered? (this would mean most outer inserts possible)


Edit: First carpet test. Hub is rolling eyes and mentally LAMOing watching me do carpet gymnastics with that li'll thing. Hahaha _now_ I know what you guys mean with pressing (I had tried on the Flag, but _nothing_ happened lol. With this li'll one? It's utterly easy to balance on the tail (eh, on the carpet, I'm not yet on snow! I'm sure it'll be pita to learn on slippery ground). Haha, this is gonna be fun 
Well now, first observation: front binding is now set one insert further to the tip than the hind to the tail; I've the impression, that pressing the tip is slightly harder than the tail? (disclaimer: this comes from a noob dry run on the carpet!)... is this cos of the shorter distance to the tip=less leverage? Or is it just me?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ha! nice mental imagery 

I prefer one back on the rear leg... but if you want to specifically go switch then the opposite. Generally, setback is better than... setfront.

Or you can do one wider on both. For pressing, jumping and freestyle oriented stuff, a bit wider and centered is better.

Depending on what bindings you have (and fit) you could also use the plate to adjust tip-tail (instead of heel-toe).


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Hmmmm... the twin has arrived.
> Reference stance is too narrow, would need to move one insert on one side to get my preferred width. Appologize for asking such a noob question... :embarrased1:
> 
> ….Sooo... how to set up a twin with symmetrical duck if inserts ain't centered width preferred stance width?
> ...



Hey Nen's,..! I just wanted to answer your stance question real quick before addressing the SO's humor at your ballerina moves,…  LoL

If your goal is to ride it on groomers and go switch, practice butters, presses & spins? Yes! You want your stance to stay centered on it. I am pretty sure, (…and someone wil correct me if I'm wrong,) but I believe you always want to move the stance in or out by the same # of inserts for both bindings. I'm pretty sure that's the preferred method even when setting it up with a set back stance. :dunno: So the short answer is you will have to go a little wider or a little narrower than preferred. 

It shouldn't feel too weird. If it does, try the opposite & see how that works. All my boards have different stance widths. There's about 2.5-3" difference between my Arbor and NS boards stances!

…as for the SO? :blink: Just smile & bide your time! He will soon be laughing out the other side of his neck ! When you are twirling and spinning circles around him & his "Bro's" both regular & switch!!

He may have gotten you started and you may feel it took you some time before you fell in love with snowboarding,..? But once you mastered switch and get some nice flatland tricks down? You will have a little steeze status & bragging rights that _he_ won't!  :lol:

I'll be willing to bet you any amount of money that he soon wants to follow your lead in that! Mark my words! 

:hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The SO who busted his foot doing something ridiculously silly is laughing at the ballerina? I think you have him a bit out gunned if he continues down this route


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> ...Well now, first observation: front binding is now set one insert further to the tip than the hind to the tail; I've the impression, that pressing the tip is slightly harder than the tail? (disclaimer: this comes from a noob dry run on the carpet!)... *is this cos of the shorter distance to the tip=less leverage? Or is it just me?*


…again, short answer is "Yes!"  Usually with a board that has any directional flex to it, the tip will feel a little softer than the tail. So for yours to feel stiff,.. it's because you have less board to flex in front of that binding!

If you watch any of the Ryan Knapton buttering Tut's? He mentions a few times that some of them moves & presses are easier when switch because the nose is generally softer than the tail!

Good Luck Kiddo! Have a _BLAST!!!_ :jumping1: :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> The SO who busted his foot doing something ridiculously silly is laughing at the ballerina? I think you have him a bit out gunned if he continues down this route


Naw, not laughing in a bad way, just smiling n mocking in a nice way  admiting he had done the same carpet gyms - 20y ago



chomps1211 said:


> If your goal is to ride it on groomers and go switch, practice butters, presses & spins? Yes! You want your *stance to stay centered* on it.


K, will do this.



F1EA said:


> Depending on what bindings you have (and fit) you could also use the plate to adjust tip-tail (instead of heel-toe).


 of course... thanks. Did use the slots to adjust toe/heel by pure habit (more to the heel to cos my usual boards are actually bit too wide for my feet) but with this tiny sweetie this actually isn't necessary. 





chomps1211 said:


> I'll be willing to bet you any amount of money that he soon wants to follow your lead in that! Mark my words!


Hahahaha! You already won. Hearing abt my freestyle plans, he initially just shoke his head... but seing my stoke abt my first successful switch turns on the bunny hill in pouring rain last week? Having plenty fun on a day we usually would skip cos of the bad conditions? Already that evening, he came asking now... you've looked into that new gear n stuff... what would be a good jib board for me? It may be fun to refresh n hop around with you a bit :happy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Didn't you have a chance to come stateside for work but nixed the idea of riding because it wasn't in big mountain territory? Now maybe you have a way to entertain yourself if the opportunity arises.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> - move both and be bit wider than usual but keep it centered? (this would mean most outer inserts possible)


I would stay centered at this point. How much wider would you be than your usual stance if you do that?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Depending on what bindings you have (and fit) you could also use the plate to adjust tip-tail (instead of heel-toe).


Damn... those Burton Escapade plates wont fit horizontally, cogs (?) only fit with slots vertically (toe/heel way)



Noreaster said:


> I would stay centered at this point. How much wider would you be than your usual stance if you do that?


Abt 1". Tried it, it's bit akward but could work I think. We've a windstorm, it's howling hard around the cabin... cables to the fun runs will very likely not be running tomorrow but the t-bar to the "boring" noob hill always does, so a good day to leave the "big boys"' at home and I'll give that li'll sweety a try 



f00bar said:


> Didn't you have a chance to come stateside for work but nixed the idea of riding because it wasn't in big mountain territory? Now maybe you have a way to entertain yourself if the opportunity arises.


Wow... good memory! Dates have shifted. The most proximate work trip will be in May. To Phoenix :facepalm3:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Abt 1". Tried it, it's bit akward but could work I think. We've a windstorm, it's howling hard around the cabin... cables to the fun runs will very likely not be running tomorrow but the t-bar to the "boring" noob hill always does, so a good day to leave the "big boys"' at home and I'll give that li'll sweety a try


1" will make a difference especially if you're still in the process of learning switch. If you can't use plates to adjust then maybe set bindings goofy with and slightly back.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

As most had stated,be centered as much as you can. My Ride Antic is a directional twin so i just measured from mid bindings to tip and tail and i'm off about an inch. I set my bindings to 12/-9 and rode that way. Goodluck and have fun!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> 1" will make a difference especially if you're still in the process of learning switch. If you can't use plates to adjust then maybe set bindings goofy with and slightly back.


I'm confused :embarrased1:. Why rather goofy and slightly back than regular and with one insert shifted at front? (Not doupting, just trying to understand)
Wuth goofy n back, this means that the switch foot has more nose... uhm... or... dang, I need to grab pen n paper, this goofy-switch stuff is too much for my puny spatial sense :dizzy:

BTW: board is a true twin


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Damn... those Burton Escapade plates wont fit horizontally, cogs (?) only fit with slots vertically (toe/heel way)


scheisse.
yeah, on many bindings you can.. not Reflex.



neni said:


> I'm confused . Why rather goofy and slightly back than regular and with one insert shifted at front? (Not doupting, just trying to understand)
> Wuth goofy n back, this means that the switch foot has more nose... uhm... or... dang, I need to grab pen n paper, this goofy-switch stuff is too much for my puny spatial sense
> 
> BTW: board is a true twin


What everyone (i think - at least I am) is saying is... a bit setback is better than a bit set to the front. BUT since you want to try more switch, then you could do the opposite, but it will feel more awkward when you ride it normally...

I say set your normal foot back one set of inserts to keep your width, and learn switch with that slightly shorter tail (= nose when switch). 

BUT preferrably would be to move out both inserts, cause then you'd be wider... and wider is good for freestyle, jumps, etc.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> I'm confused :embarrased1:. Why rather goofy and slightly back than regular and with one insert shifted at front? (Not doupting, just trying to understand)
> Wuth goofy n back, this means that the switch foot has more nose... uhm... or... dang, I need to grab pen n paper, this goofy-switch stuff is too much for my puny spatial sense :dizzy:
> 
> BTW: board is a true twin


What I mean is favoring goofy stance - a switch stance for you - with a slight set back (front binding at reference point, back binding set back). Your right foot (switch foot) will have more nose, your left foot will have less tail. That way you don't have to widen your stance and make your switch learning harder on yourself. Yes, it will be a little harder to ride in your normal regular stance but just a little. When you're completely comfortable with switch you can experiment with changing the width of your stance.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Your lexa bindings had to come with a few different baseplates. I would check those for width adjustment possibilities, If not a quick email to your Burton rep and they will ship off a pair for you.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> What I mean is favoring goofy stance - a switch stance for you - with a slight set back (front binding at reference point, back binding set back). Your right foot (switch foot) will have more nose, your left foot will have less tail. That way you don't have to widen your stance and make your switch learning harder on yourself.


Thanks for elaborating! K, after actually drawing this giggle, I'm kind of almost certain that this is the same as what I thought of to do and didn't manage to word properly.

Thanks for the patience everybody!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like a really good reason to buy new bindings. Maybe a new board too.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> What I mean is favoring goofy stance - a switch stance for you - with a slight set back (front binding at reference point, back binding set back). Your right foot (switch foot) will have more nose, your left foot will have less tail. That way you don't have to widen your stance and make your switch learning harder on yourself…..


I'm a little confused about this as well, but for a different reason. I believe Neni mentioned having already set up a board for riding "goofy" to practice and get comfortable with switch. (…at that time I believe she was referring to a directional board she already owned, not a true twin!)

I learned switch on a directional board that was set back. I can't imagine trying to ride that board set up for goofy riding. It would be _totally_ different from how it rides when it's set up regular and _then_ turned around switch. I'm not sure I could get used to it.

If she sets up her board goofy, with a setback,..? Won't she have to contend with how much different it will feel when she's back to riding her regular stance and _then_ tries to go switch?

This is only my guess and an opinion, but I would've imagined that the _best_ way to learn and become comfortable riding switch, is to do it the way you will be riding normally,.. No?? :dunno: I mean isn't the whole idea to be wailing down the hill and have it become "instinct," or second nature to change up to switch and back?? I would think it would be much harder for that to become "Reflex" when you start out learning it by riding a board set up as a goofy ride.

If I've made an erroneous assumption about that or missed some pertinent point? Feel free to correct me! :shrug:



ItchEtrigR said:


> Your lexa bindings had to come with a few different baseplates. *I would check those for width adjustment possibilities, If not a quick email to your Burton rep and they will ship off a pair for you.*


They have inserts that allow for width adjustments for _Reflex_ style Bindings?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> If she sets up her board goofy, with a setback,..? Won't she have to contend with how much different it will feel when she's back to riding her regular stance and _then_ tries to go switch?


I get what you're saying but she has a true twin just for learning switch and tricks now. Ideally you want to be centered on a true twin, but if for whatever reason you can't be it's better to be set a little back because that makes the ride less catchy. Setting half inch to an inch back with switch in mind will make learning easier and won't really impede the regular riding with this board. And it's better to be set back than to alter stance width by 1", it's quite a lot when you're getting back to basics and virtually starting from scratch you don't want that kind of distraction. 

So if I understood you correctly you learned switch on a stiff directional board without repositioning your bindings at all? Well my hat's off to you.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Let me get this right, she has a true twin right? so what is the issue width the setback? just stay centered, tip and tail distance from your bindings should be the same correct? so if she sets her bindings 12/-9 or 15/-9 it would still be good from riding normal then switch, then normal again when situation arises.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

t21 said:


> Let me get this right, she has a true twin right? so what is the issue width the setback? just stay centered, tip and tail distance from your bindings should be the same correct? so if she sets her bindings 12/-9 or 15/-9 it would still be good from riding normal then switch, then normal again when situation arises.


Issue is she found centered stance too wide. Her ideal width is a bit narrower than centered/reference...

I say go wider than her normal prefered width to keep centered. Or favor her regular stance and be slightly setback. Noreaster says favor switch...

Nothing a #3 phillips can't solve.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Issue is she found centered stance too wide. Her ideal width is a bit narrower than centered/reference...
> 
> I say go wider than her normal prefered width to keep centered. Or favor her regular stance and be slightly setback. Noreaster says favor switch...
> 
> Nothing a #3 phillips can't solve.


Oh, well i guess IMO,going wider,centered with her regular stance(binding angles) would be good since she wants to learn freestyle too. I concur with #3 phillips:happy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Chomps1211 said:


> I'll be willing to bet you any amount of money that he soon wants to follow your lead in that! Mark my words!
> 
> :hairy:


Lol, the money _is_ yours . He announced this morning that he has ordered a tiny soft rocker twin last night, and was just curiously inspecting my angles. Hahaha, fun is contagious, indeed.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Lol, the money _is_ yours . He announced this morning that he has ordered a tiny soft rocker twin last night, and was just curiously inspecting my angles. Hahaha, fun is contagious, indeed.


:rofl4: hahaha nice!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Lol, the money _is_ yours . He announced this morning that he has ordered a tiny soft rocker twin last night, and was just curiously inspecting my angles. Hahaha, fun is contagious, indeed.


:lol: _Awesome!_  Of course, we'll need to see pics of him riding in his TuTu once he starts Pirouetting around the groomers also! :rofl3:  

:hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

2nd "neni goes freestyle" day, again 3 hrs. Spring conditions, very warm, corn slush which made it easy to be brave . All soft even at 2400m. 

The new quiver member - Volkl Savvy rocker 146 - had her initiation day and performed brilliantly! I'm so glad I got her.









Turned out that I'm fine with the wider centered stance (57cm, 12/-12). Love that li'll lady, she was sooo good to me. _Now_ I know what is meant by "forgiving", lol. You don't have to mind those edges for a second! It's amazing, lol. Could concentrate uniquely on my movements, trusting her that she wont punish me for little failures.
Had only two slams, one time on the ass overdoing a tail press, one time on my left side messing up a nose butter, but all good, the snow was so soft.

Also turned out that the SO is a pretty good teacher (he deliberately took out his softest board in the quiver today - Raptor - and swaped it to duck stances to make it easier for me to translate his demonstrated movements). After I did one run to get used to the stance/angles/board regular and switch and succeeding with the first longer tail presses, he showed me how to do some flat tricks. 

I've managed to do some butters both ways (many attempts still fail, of course ), later also sliding sideways on the nose and tail (still need to look up the proper lingo). 
Ollies on the flat are still kind of pathetic, I don't yet get the timing of when to do what with which leg  somehow they seem easier while riding and hitting a bump(?).

Switch turns slowly became more dynamically, tho the hind leg still tended to be bit dull and swapped into the backseat every now and then. Thus hub decided to eradicate this from scratch... so we went to the black run. Even tho it costed me quite some effort to dare to do backside turns switch in the steep...? By now, I had so much faith in the Savvy and her forgivingness... I did dare and it worked, yay! Tho I admit I cheated on the first run and negociated the steepest parts regular. But second time on this black I was going switch top to bottom. Of course, only with slow careful skidded S-turns! But SO was rigth... there's no option to stay in the backseat on that kind of run :laugh: and I really got a feel of how to use the hind leg properly there. Going back to the mellow run, I really felt how much better my weight distribution going switch was by now and turns now were way more fluent.

Hahaha... had such an awsome day! Been yelling of joy so many times, when I did a lucky punch and a butter or slide worked out well! This was so much fun! 

Gonna have a lot of work to do till the movements get coordinated properly and will work out steady and not just as ucky punches, and I'm sure, confidence will sink a lot when the snow won't be as soft as today... but hell, yes, I like that type of riding :dance1:

Next steps - besides improving in the above - will be to attempt jumps and 180s I guess. But first, the azzpadz need to arrive . Oh... and I've to search for my old wrist guards.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> ….later also sliding sideways on the nose and tail (still need to look up the proper lingo).
> Ollies on the flat are still kind of pathetic, I don't yet get the timing of when to do what with which leg  somehow they seem easier while riding and hitting a bump(?).


If I'm not mistaken,.. I think when you're pressing the board, (nose or tail,) and have it going sideways, 90º to the fall line? I think that's called a "Boardslide!" I'm pretty sure that's what it's called when you do it on a box or rail. I think it's the same on the snow too!

BTW,… _MAJOR KUDO'S_ for that!!! I have only managed that a few lame times last season & I've been playing with butters since my first full season!  YOU GO GIRL!!  (…glad to hear the SO is all enthusiasic about joinin' in with you on the "Dancing!")  :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... weird. I've sore belly muscles 
Never had that before from snowboarding IIRC. Does this ballancing stuff use more core/belly muscles than freeriding, or was it the plenty of laughing from failing?


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Well typically you tweak your hips fore/aft to initiate a press, maybe that could do it?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Hmmm... weird. I've sore belly muscles
> Never had that before from snowboarding IIRC. Does this ballancing stuff use more core/belly muscles than freeriding, or was it the plenty of laughing from failing?


It's getting up after falling (unless you getup from your toeside). 
Also your triceps get a workout.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Hmmm... weird. I've sore belly muscles
> Never had that before from snowboarding IIRC. Does this ballancing stuff use more core/belly muscles than freeriding, or was it the plenty of laughing from failing?


Oh yeah it does!! :laugh: You mean you didn't notice any increase in respiration or effort whilst you were practicing?? :question:  :laugh: Granted, I'm 20+ years older, :blink: :facepalm1: but I still do plenty of huffing and puffing when I'm playing around like that!

Of course, icing your sore behind in the snow, laughing hysterically will do that too!  :lol:

:hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> It's getting up after falling (unless you getup from your toeside).
> Also your triceps get a workout.


Yes... triceps is sore as well, LOL!

Didn't remember that from the fwd noob days... only remembered the bruised behind n knees (which I have now as well )


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

That's some impressive progress your showing neni. I guess your worries about a not so steep learning curve were unfounded.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Chomps about those baseplates, yeah I've seen them posted on here, not entirely sure if it's Burton or a third party who makes them. I'd imagine it's Burton. If Neni really needs to get her stance dialled no harm in swinging them an email as they usually provide things like that free of charge she won't even have to pay for postage.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Found them


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Hey Chomps about those baseplates, yeah I've seen them posted on here, not entirely sure if it's Burton or a third party who makes them. I'd imagine it's Burton. If Neni really needs to get her stance dialled no harm in swinging them an email as they usually provide things like that free of charge she won't even have to pay for postage.



Thanks Itch! Yeah, _those_ plates would work. I had checked the plate sets which came with the Escapades and Lexas but none of them were those 4x4 whidth adjustable kinds you posted. 

I'll contact the Burton customer service. Even tho the wider stance worked, it can't hurt to try if the usual stance woul work even better .


----------

